# Good mail order holiday treat company?



## 3kids4me (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd like to send some holiday gifts to various doctor's offices.  I started by using Harry and David, but found out that the shipping costs were 30% of my gift cost which I thought was nuts.  Can anyone recommend a nice company that sends holiday treats but doesn't have outrageous shipping costs?

Thanks!

Sharon


----------



## Hawaiiker (Dec 7, 2007)

*Good mail order company*

I use Cheryl & Company.  Their shipping is free & everything is like homemade.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 7, 2007)

I like Hale Groves, but their stuff isn't very fancy. Their oranges are great, though! 

I've also used The Fruit Company (they're on Restaurant.com), and their fruit is great and the packaging is very beautiful...but their shipping is staggering and somehow the Restaurant.com coupons never really help all that much. If you use them, I think I've got a $25 off a $75 purchase coupon I would be happy to give  you.


----------



## Flo (Dec 7, 2007)

I've used gotfruit.com with free shipping. They have a great variey with good prices.


----------



## 3kids4me (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I did the Cheryl and Company thing because the free shipping was a good deal.  I would have rather sent fruit, but I just couldn't deal with the shipping costs!

Thanks,

Sharon

P.S.  Cheryl and Company also participates in the Aadvantage mileage program.


----------



## Cathy in Boston (Dec 7, 2007)

These things are delicious, a business associate sent them to me:

http://www.brownies.com/


----------



## ricoba (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't have any suggestions, but I was glad to see someone else who stopped giving Harry & David's because of the way too high shipping costs!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2007)

*Peanuts.*

Gift goobers from Aunt Ruby. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Dec 7, 2007)

If we're leaving the land of fruit, I also like Mrs. See's chocolates and Sunnyland Pecans.


----------



## Jestjoan (Dec 7, 2007)

I saw Cheryl on TV this morning, I think it was the food network.........I know about her company because we used to live in Columbus OH many years ago.
The business caused her marriage to break up but they are still good friends, I learned from the show.

My S-I-L sent us a basket of really yummy baked goodies from Mrs. Beasley. The brownie bites were to die for. www.mrsbeasley.com

www.delightfuldeliveries.com carries Mrs. B. as well as other gift goodies and will let you put in recipient's zip code to check for free delivery.


----------



## Nancy (Dec 7, 2007)

We've used Wolfermans for the last few years for English muffins, etc.  I've also used Dockside Cakes from the Florida Keys for cakes.

Nancy


----------



## KenK (Dec 7, 2007)

Buy that Sees' !! Get that BRK B up up up !  


Some ship from here free:

www.gregorysgroves.com

And here:

http://www.pittmandavis.com/

Buy enough here & shipping is or was free:

http://qd.sees.com/

Buy someone a week or more from Net Jet....( Don't worry, THEY pay the maint.  ( Just make sure they take it):

http://www.netjets.com/NetJets_Programs/NetJets_Programs.asp

Free shipping on diamonds.....forget the oranges:

http://www.helzberg.com/    actually, a $79.99 necklace flashed when I closed its window.....


----------



## nerodog (Dec 8, 2007)

*chukar cherries, sweet energy etc...*

Love chukar cherries for healthy snacks, sweet energy up in Vt which has coupons and a redeemed coupon at the end of the year... savannah candy kitchen and for fruit.. Pitman and sons, inc postage and handling and very nice fruits....they are located in Texas... also like ROssi Pasta.. based in Ohio and nice products... happy shopping !!!!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 8, 2007)

*Medjool Dates.*

It turns out date palms are like apple trees & citrus trees & pear trees -- they're not all the same & there are distinct varieties of each kind of fruit, even dates.  Who knew ? 

Among the date varieties, I have to say the jumbo Medjools are the yummiest -- plump, moist, sweet, outstanding.  The other varieties -- e.g., Deglet Noor & Barhee & Empress -- are OK I guess, but I can take'm or leave'm & lean more in the direction of leaving'm.  But the jumbo Medjools are different -- a special treat that's extremely hard to resist once I tried'm (after the office where I worked for a while received a humongous box of'm as a gift). 

Jumbo Medjool dates are available (sometimes) at places like Price Club & Trader Joe's & lately even at SafeWay.   Via Internet, they can be ordered from places like... Oasis Date Gardens
DateLand 
Brown Date Garden 
Local Harvest 
Sweet Energy 
​...& no doubt other handy Internet sites as well.  For the super-delicious tender & sweet dates, just make sure you're ordering the Medjool variety. 

Yum. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## labguides (Dec 9, 2007)

We have used University of Nebraska Diary store .. and have been pleased until this year. They combined several orders into one gift box. Our friends look forward to this cheese every holiday season.


----------



## philemer (Dec 9, 2007)

labguides said:


> We have used University of Nebraska Diary store .. and have been pleased until this year. They combined several orders into one gift box. Our friends look forward to this cheese every holiday season.



Diary or Dairy?   WSU also has awesome cheese choices.


----------



## labguides (Dec 9, 2007)

Whoops! University of Nebraska Dairy store! 

We also like Bakers Meltaway Chocolates out of Greenwood NE, but their shipping fee is too high for small gifts.

Mindy in southern CA


----------



## wackymother (Dec 9, 2007)

wine.woot.com is having a special--a five-pound bag of super-duper jumbo pistachios for $19.99 plus $5 shipping. Seems like a nice gift! 

Uh-oh, they may be about to run out. The little "I want one" is jumping up and down. Hurry if you want this. 

http://wine.woot.com/


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 9, 2007)

New Braunfels Smokehouse, New Braunfels, TX.  Great source for sausages and meat products.  

www.nbsmokehouse.com

Marty


----------



## Laurie (Dec 10, 2007)

The best bittersweet chocolate pecan bark in the world:

http://koinoniapartners.org/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=K&Category_Code=choc


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 10, 2007)

I wish I could remember where my sister ordered these, but a few years back she ordered some fantastic gourmet candy coated apples.  They were HUGE and so delicious.  DH wouldn't eat them so I cut off a chunk each night for myself.  I think it took me 4-6 nights per apple!!

I've been doing some research on-line and maybe next year I'll make some gourmet apples as Christmas gifts instead of the varieties of homemade candies that I'm making this year.


----------



## wackymother (Dec 10, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> I wish I could remember where my sister ordered these, but a few years back she ordered some fantastic gourmet candy coated apples.  They were HUGE and so delicious.  DH wouldn't eat them so I cut off a chunk each night for myself.  I think it took me 4-6 nights per apple!!
> 
> I've been doing some research on-line and maybe next year I'll make some gourmet apples as Christmas gifts instead of the varieties of homemade candies that I'm making this year.



Oh, I got one of those as an Xmas present back in the days when I was working in an office. It was good but a little overwhelming. We took a knife and we were all hacking at the poor thing. There was a lot left over when all six or eight of us were done. It was ENORMOUS.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Dec 11, 2007)

All of these suggestions reminded me of the old Johnny Carson holiday joke that there was only one holiday fruitcake in the world that was just passed on from person to person.

Marty


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 11, 2007)

Were they Mrs. Prindable's?  QVC sells them.

Fern



falmouth3 said:


> I wish I could remember where my sister ordered these, but a few years back she ordered some fantastic gourmet candy coated apples.  They were HUGE and so delicious.  DH wouldn't eat them so I cut off a chunk each night for myself.  I think it took me 4-6 nights per apple!!
> 
> I've been doing some research on-line and maybe next year I'll make some gourmet apples as Christmas gifts instead of the varieties of homemade candies that I'm making this year.


----------



## Glynda (Dec 11, 2007)

*My favorite*

Moravian spice cookies from

http://www.deweys.com/


----------



## stmartinfan (Dec 11, 2007)

For Costco members, costco.com has a couple of the Harry & David gift boxes for sale on their site, and ordered there, it says shipping and handling is included in the price.  (The price seems to match the Harry & David price for the item in their brochure,  which I assume is without shipping and handling.)  I haven't placed an order, so I'm assuming the Costco website posting is correct...and that extra charges won't appear when the order is finalized.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 12, 2007)

*Blue Diamond Almonds*

I live about 2 miles from the local Blue Diamond Almond gift center and their products are very tasty.  I can't comment on shipping though since I'm so close.

Here is their website - only a few products are on the home page - the links to other items are on the right.


----------



## Tia (Dec 14, 2007)

http://www.figis.com/ is a company I have ordered from, though it has been awhile ago.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 5, 2008)

*Best Medjool Dates I've Ever Tasted.*

Good as those medjool dates are that are grown in the groves down around Yuma AZ & adjoining parts of California, I tried some lately from just across the border in Mexico that are the best I have ever tried. 

These latest are supermarket dates from Safeway sold in plastic clamshell packs (like those for strawberries & blueberries) branded _Caramel Naturel_.  The label says Product Of Mexico, distributed by Atlas Produce & Dist. Inc., Bakersfield CA, for the Bard Date Co. 

They're not cheap, so I'm going to stock up while they're on sale for a few cents off. 

Yum.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

